# walnut dresser done



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

the dresser is done i used my walnut that i cut the tree down and hauled it down the river and pulled it up the bank and washed it off and down to the saw mill that way 19 yrs ago it has been stored in my shop just got around to doing something with it i just had enough to build this piece i also made some small tables also thanks for looking del schisler


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Very nicely done Del - a new heirloom for sure! I see one of the new tables by it as well!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Nice project!*

Really nice Del. That must have been one heck of a tree. After 19 yrs. Are you sure it was dry enough to use?  LOL

Dave
the "Doctor"


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

del schisler said:


> the dresser is done i used my walnut that i cut the tree down and hauled it down the river and pulled it up the bank and washed it off and down to the saw mill that way 19 yrs ago it has been stored in my shop just got around to doing something with it i just had enough to build this piece i also made some small tables also thanks for looking del schisler


 Wow a real woodworker "i cut the tree down", "hauled it down the river", "pulled it up the bank", "washed it off", "to the saw mill" and then let it dry for 19 years!!!!!!! That is the way to do it!!! (I can hear the Tim Taylor grunts all across the world as they look at your post.)

To bad we don't have a contest going on.... I'd vote for your project hands down.

Thanks for the picture and post!

Ed


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks for the nice reply's i used style and rail's cuts around the mirror and a cabnet grade lacquer and no stain i like the different hues that wood has all natural color and the inlays on the door's and sides not glued in and of course the drower has dovel tails and is of oak now to put the trimming's in place of the nice planks thanks agn del schisler


----------



## Bram (Feb 28, 2006)

Damn, and I'm having trouble figuring out how to go about mounting my plunge router in my router table .... and then guys like Del come along and just popup a photo from their "brandnew handmade dresser" ....  

All hail to Del , wicked job men !!!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

very nice work Del 
john


----------

